
Building desktop app with Rust and Elm, no Electron needed - huydotnet
https://github.com/huytd/kanban-app
======
coolspot
> But Electron did the same thing?

> Yeh, but sometimes, all you need is just a webview to display your web
> application on a desktop. You don't need file system access or automatic
> update, blah blah, it would be a huge waste to ship your app with >100MB of
> Chromium and V8 in it.

> In fact, this application only uses 0-3% CPU and the bundle size is >800KB
> on macOS.

~800Kb is really nice leap from 100M !

------
im_dario
Inspired by this I did a little proof of concept in Go:
[https://github.com/imdario/gonban](https://github.com/imdario/gonban)

------
soapdog
Getting multiple errors on both repos. OP fork of webview is getting a linker
error in my windows 10 and the elm project doesn't build past elm-make, the
webpack fails later...

~~~
adelarsq
[https://github.com/huytd/kanban-
app/issues/1](https://github.com/huytd/kanban-app/issues/1)

